# Camper rebuild?



## 7 point (Dec 29, 2019)

I found a little fiberglass scamp style but not a scamp brand trailer it's 13ft it needs some work the roof vent has been leaking so the floor underneath the vent needs to be replaced the rest of the floor seems ok but you won't know till you go into it the out side is in good shape .I can pick it up for $400 my plan is to gut the inside fix the floor build some bunks and a cook table and make it a little hunting camper . I know some of y'all have done this is it worth it?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 29, 2019)

7 point said:


> I found a little fiberglass scamp style but not a scamp brand trailer it's 13ft it needs some work the roof vent has been leaking so the floor underneath the vent needs to be replaced the rest of the floor seems ok but you won't know till you go into it the out side is in good shape .I can pick it up for $400 my plan is to gut the inside fix the floor build some bunks and a cook table and make it a little hunting camper . I know some of y'all have done this is it worth it?



Go for it! Sounds like fun.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 29, 2019)

I posted a thread in the hobbies and crafts forum about a teardrop camper that I built last year. It may give you some ideas. Also look in the camping forum at some rebuilds and builds from scratch members have done a great job on. Just open your mind and your wallet, and get after it. Lol


----------



## 7 point (Dec 29, 2019)

I might go pick it up this week . I'll post some pics if I get it.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 29, 2019)

7 point said:


> I might go pick it up this week . I'll post some pics if I get it.


Hey 7 point, post some pics as you repair it too. Always nice to see some before and after pics.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Even if you fix it up and it doesnt work out for you, you can always resell it, and maybe make a little profit too. Hunters always looking for a nice camper.

As said, post pictures.


----------



## 7 point (Dec 29, 2019)

I'll post some before and afters as I go along


----------



## Milkman (Dec 29, 2019)

Might want to ask a mod to move to the camping forum for more input. They have had similar threads before


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 29, 2019)

Those stylencapers are really nice for their "mostly leak proof " construction.   You should definitely go for it.


----------



## 7 point (Dec 30, 2019)

I just got home with it.ill post a pic tomorrow when it's light out.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 1, 2020)

I tried to post some pics but it says my file was too large.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 1, 2020)

Here's the camper all  cleaned up


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2020)

Yes sir buddy!


----------



## 7 point (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks great.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 2, 2020)

good luck.....rebuilding older campers can be like a snowball rolling down hill !!!!
You find an area to fix, and then another area, then another area....

I started repairing and rebuilding a window and replacing the window AC on my
13 ft, 1970 Alpine Sprite camper this summer and ended up tearing out the entire back and side walls on the back half of the camper....New framing, insulation, and
vapor barrier...it looks so much better  i decided to just gut the other 1/2 of the camper and rebuild it too.....Snowball rolling down hill !!!!! LOL..


----------



## tgc (Jan 2, 2020)

That’s pretty cool. I hope you got the title with it. That’s a huge problem with these private sales...in our state anyway.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 2, 2020)

Yes it came with a title


----------



## 7 point (Jan 2, 2020)

That would be a nice setup. But I need a camp right now .


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Want to sell? Cash money in hand.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 3, 2020)

No sir


----------



## 7 point (Jan 3, 2020)

After checking out the wiring I plugged it in and all lights work and the a/c works .


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 3, 2020)

You did good sir. Look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 3, 2020)

Yep, you will get many happy years out of that one!


----------



## 7 point (Jan 4, 2020)

I was going to seal the roof in today but the rain moved in down here so I'm gonna try for after church tomorrow .


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 4, 2020)

Really looking forward to your posts of your progress.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks .and I'm looking forward to getting involved with it.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 5, 2020)

Got the vent pulled off and recaulked after the caulking dries I'm going to put rubberized roof coating on the entire roof And i recaulked a window today.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm going to put the roof coating on tomorrow after work.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 9, 2020)

7 point said:


> I'm going to put the roof coating on tomorrow after work.



Hope the weather cooperates


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 9, 2020)

Keep us posted on the progress.

Wanting to do the same for that style of trailer to pull along for out of area turkey trips. Just can't find one for that price though.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 10, 2020)

Got the vents all done with roof coating next is the whole roof with a second coat on the vents


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 16, 2020)

@7 point, made any more progress?


----------



## 7 point (Jan 16, 2020)

Sorry haven't been on in a few days .I just put another coat around the vents next week i will do the whole roof .its supposed to rain this weekend down here so probably won't get anything done this weekend.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 18, 2020)

I was able to get some new wood and caulking inside around the window that was leaking


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 18, 2020)

Looking good though!


----------



## transfixer (Jan 18, 2020)

I'd like to find one of those fiberglass campers in need of some repair,  they have to be easier to waterproof than the traditional kind,  If you haul the traditional kind to and from your lease, or to and from campgrounds very much there is no way to keep them from leaking,     Good luck with your project !


----------



## 7 point (Jan 27, 2020)

Got another winder sealed up this afternoon. Just keeping yall informed. I'll post some more pics when I start painting it


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 27, 2020)

transfixer said:


> I'd like to find one of those fiberglass campers in need of some repair,  they have to be easier to waterproof than the traditional kind,  If you haul the traditional kind to and from your lease, or to and from campgrounds very much there is no way to keep them from leaking,     Good luck with your project !



the fiberglass will delam from the backing if you get a leak, and there is not a good way to repair it and make it look right.  

I would rather work with the aluminum bodies.  They aren't hard to seal.


----------



## tgc (Feb 26, 2020)

7 point said:


> I was able to get some new wood and caulking inside around the window that was leaking


Good weather for finding leaks! You gonna be ready for camping trip soon?


----------



## 7 point (Feb 28, 2020)

tgc said:


> Good weather for finding leaks! You gonna be ready for camping trip soon?


Yes sir .about ready to paint the out side soon.


----------



## 7 point (May 2, 2020)

7 point said:


> Got the vent pulled off and recaulked after the caulking dries I'm going to put rubberized roof coating on the entire roof And i recaulked a window today.View attachment 997966


My supervisor at work bought a new motorhome and replace his vents with automatic ones "man you sure cant hide money " any way he gave me his other ones so I replace the vent with a used but like new one today.


----------



## 7 point (May 2, 2020)

I'm getting it ready were going up to the lease on the july 3rd for a work day hope it's done by then .


----------



## tgc (May 3, 2020)

Time to go camping!


----------



## 7 point (May 6, 2020)

Here's the pic of my used but like brand new vent .the ceiling looks better now after a bleach bath I'll post some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## 7 point (May 9, 2020)

Did some sanding on the camper today and put better tires on it .


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 9, 2020)

Cool beans. Nice find.

As to leaks on campers. Most are from the unit sitting dead level. Water puddles on top. Always set them a little off level so the water runs off. Especially important with roof mounted AC units dumping condensation continuously.


----------

